# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Jeuk aan mijn zak!

## Riccardo23

Hallo,, ik heb een vraagje ik ben een jongen van 23-jaar oud en ik heb af en toe heel erg jeuk aan mijn zak zit elke keer te krabben en word er af en toe wel gek van ik douch regelmatig en was hem ook goed maar toch blijft het telkens komen en ik scheerm mijn schaamhaar ook wel eens omdat ik het niet mooi vind staan heb het liever lekker geschoren dat voelt voor mij veel lekkerder heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of kan iemand mij hier bij helpen alvast bedankt Mvg:Riccardo

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ricardo,

Ten eerste, charmante titel hahaha  :Big Grin:  

Ten tweede, die jeuk kan dus komen door het scheren  :Wink:  Ikzelf hou ook niet van haar, dus scheer ook alles, maar door scheren kun je uitslag/jeuk krijgen.
En aangezien jij al aangeeft te scheren komt dit wss door het scheren.

Of er SOA's zijn die jeuk veroorzaken weet ik nu ff niet uit mn blote hoofd, maar wanneer jij zelf al aangeeft dit niet te kunnen hebben/ getest bent dan kun je dat uitsluiten.

Denk persoonlijk zelf dat dit toch echt door het scheren komt  :Wink: 


Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Riccardo23

Hallo,, Beste Sylvia oke bedankt,, ja want ik word er zelf helemaal gek van die jeuk al mijn mooie en nieuwe spijkerbroekken gaan er aan overal zitten gaten in me spijkerbroekken heb ondertussen weer wat nieuwe gekocht maar ja het feit dat als ik mijn schaam haar scheer vind ik het wel mooier staan en het voelt wat lekkerder aan alleen ja dan begint het later te jeuken en dat is best iritant ik weet van de meeste vrouwen meisjes dat die mischien hun zelf ook wel scheren en dat vind ik zelf helemaal niet raar ik vind het wel leuk staan bij meisjes die zich zelf ook scheren maar ja om hun nou aan hun ding te zien krabben staat ook niet echt idd maar ja in iedergeval bedankt voor je Reactie ik zal er zeker wat mee doen thx Groetjes van Riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

Geen probleem hoor!  :Big Grin: 

Ik denk dat de meeste vrouwen/mannen zich tegenwoordig wel scheren. Ik ben dan wel weer zo'n vrouw die een afschuwelijke hekel heeft aan haar :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Idd wel zonde voor je broeken etc, en erg charmant staat dat krabben ook weer niet nee.

Heb je al eens een crèmetje geprobeerd na het scheren? Dat verzacht de huid, en ook scheren 1 richting op wilt ook nog wel ns helpen. Gebruik je trouwens scheerschuim of niet?

----------


## Riccardo23

Nee gebruik geen scheer schuim heb zo,n gilet fusion met zo,n batterij er in die heb ik ,, ik heb het gister weer eens geschoren en nu valt de jeuk opzich wel mee maar dat moet ik niet te hard zeggen voor dat de jeuk straks weer terug komt groet Riccardo.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Riccardo,

Als er geen SOA aan ten gronde ligt, dit kun je eenvoudig laten controleren.
Lijkt het scheren de meest voor de hand liggende optie. Je zou het eens kunnen proberen om enkele weken niet te scheren en te kijken of de jeuk dan uit blijft. Zelf scheer ik me ook, er staat alleen een gekortwiekte rand om de zak en de penis. Gewoon omdat ik dat mooi vind:-
En meestal begint de jeuk als de haardjes beginnen te groeien. Glad houden is voor mij de beste optie, Ik gebruik ook een Gillette maar wel altijd Nivea 3, vroeger een Duits product douche en scheer, Dit glijd gemakkelijker en geeft veel minder irritatie. Daar naast bestaat en een witte/glazige "steen", puinsteen of zo genaamd. Werd vroeger gebruikt voor snijwondjes tijdens het scheren. Gebruik van deze steen werk ook tegen irritatie. Mijn dochter gebruikt het altijd na het scheren, en ik alszelf ook wel eens als ik toch lichte irritatie voel gelijk na het scheren. Veel succes.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Goede tip Ikke!

Soa is in zijn geval uitgesloten. Ikzelf scheer ook altijd alles helemaal glad, maar toen ik een aantal jaar geleden begon met scheren had ik ook vaak last van jeuk/uitslag. Nu een stuk minder gelukkig, haast nooit meer.

Maar wel een goede tip van die puinsteen. Weet je toevallig ook waar dat te verkrijgen is? Mijn vriend heeft ook een handig soort spul, deze smeert ie soms op me wanneer ik heel erg bloed na t scheren, en dan stopt het bloeden meteen  :Smile:  Zal eens vragen hoe dat spul heet

----------


## Riccardo23

Goedemorgen Allemaal, Berichten gelezen, ja ik scheer het idd sons als het weer langer word omdat ik het niet mooi vind al dat schaamhaar als het lekker glad is voelt het fijner aan en zo dus vandaar dat ik mij zelf scheer , en dan heb ik idd altijd last van jeuk maar ja dat zal dam idd door het scheren komen denk ik heb ook wel eens als ik dan klaar ben met scheren dat er een wondje of een soort klein gaatje zit wat dan gaat bloeden mvg:Riccardo.

----------


## Sadie

> Goedemorgen Allemaal, Berichten gelezen, ja ik scheer het idd sons als het weer langer word omdat ik het niet mooi vind al dat schaamhaar als het lekker glad is voelt het fijner aan en zo dus vandaar dat ik mij zelf scheer , en dan heb ik idd altijd last van jeuk maar ja dat zal dam idd door het scheren komen denk ik heb ook wel eens als ik dan klaar ben met scheren dat er een wondje of een soort klein gaatje zit wat dan gaat bloeden mvg:Riccardo.




Als je een duizendje teveel hebt kun je je haren ook weg laten laseren, heb ik ook gedaan. Geen spijt van.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Riccardo,

Van de week heb ik Veet gebruikt. Het prikkelde wel een beetje maar het resultaat mag er zijn. Je loopt dan ook geen risico je zelf te verwonden. Er staat wel op dat je het niet mag gebruiken in het kruis maar dat zal vooral voor vrouwen een probleem zijn verwacht ik. Ik heb geen problemen ondervonden. En vond het eigenlijk ook wel relaxed.
Voor mij geldt in ieder geval dat ik zoveel geld niet op het schap heb liggen.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Riccardo23

Goede Avond ikke64 oke ,, dat zou idd goed kunnen tja ik als man zijnde dan en ben 23 en heb een hekel aan haar bij me zak dus weg er mee :-) en als het glad is vind ik het veel leuker en lekkerder staan ook voor de meeste vrouwen die zullen het lekkerder vinden zonder haar als dat met haar maar ieder zijn mening idd groet Riccardo.

----------


## Sadie

Niet mooi vind ik het als het schaamhaar korter is gewiekt dan de beenharen en buikharen lang zijn, dat staat een beetj raar. Mannen zonder al te veel borst/been haar daar staat dat staat dan wel weer mooi. Mening van een vrouw.....

Maar lang schaamhaar waar je mee kunt flossen, nee dankje!! 

Maarja weet je, als je van iemand houdt maakt het geen flikker uit.

----------


## Agnes574

@ Sadie,

Idd, als je van iemand houdt maakt het helemaal niets uit!

Mijn mening; mannen mogen hun schaamhaar van mij best verzorgen en eventueel wat bijknippen, maar ik hou er zelf niet van als een man zich volledig kaalscheert daar van onder ... ieder zijn smaak en voorkeur  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sadie,

Persoonlijk vind ik schaamhaar zelf ook afschuwelijk, maar borsthaar ook! Afschuwelijk vooral als ze zwart zijn en een beetje op een gorilla lijken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ik scheer zelf altijd, en mijn vriend ook gelukkig, lijkt me 3x niks een mond vol haar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Overigens weet ik nu ook hoe dat spul heet waarmee het bloeden stopt wanneer je je perongeluk gesneden hebt tijdens het scheren. 
Het is een staafje van Aluin (dat is een soort zout) van het merk Tunney, deze is verkrijgbaar bij drogisterijen etc  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Geef mij maar een beetje borsthaar  :Wink: ,

Zo zie je maar; smaken en voorkeuren verschillen  :Big Grin: , gelukkig maar..haha!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha idd ieder zijn eigen voorkeur :Big Grin:  Is idd maar goed ook, haha anders zou je overal dezelfde mensen/smaken vinden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik heb ook niets tegen een beetje borsthaar, vind ik er wel mannelijk uitzien, maar er bestaan ook van die ontzettende zwart behaarde sja ik noem het gorilla's  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dat vind ik echt afschuwelijk hahah! Daarintegen heb ik helemaal niets met schaamhaar, niet bij vrouwen en ook niet bij mannen hahah  :Smile: 

knuff

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Ik hou er ook wel van blote huid. Voor mij hoeft dat haar allemaal niet. Ik ben niet heel zwaar behaart maar mijn oksels en borst scheer ik toch weg, er staat alleen een gekortwiekt "plukje" in het midden. Ik vind ook bij mannen oksel haar lelijk. En vrouwen mogen best wel wat haar van onder hebben. Maar zodra het uit de bikini broek piekt haak ik op alle fronten af.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64,

Ik heb idd een keer een vrouw gezien in een bikini in het zwembad, dr schaamhaar vloog echt uit dat broekje, sindsdien ben ik het afschuwelijk gaan vinden en scheer ik zelf dus ook fanatiek  :Smile:  Als ik oud genoeg ben zit ik er ook aan te denken om permanent te ontharen, of iets in die richting. Wordt soms ook kriegelig van het opensnijden met bot mesje (heb ik dan ff niet in de gaten) en het blijft toch altijd maar prikken, en dan gebruik ik nog wel een mannenscheermes met meer dan 3 mesjes!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

In dit topic http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=scheren staan tips over hoe je bultjes/irritatie kan voorkomen na het scheren...

@ Syl/IkkeAgnes, ik vind het fijn als mensen zichzelf verzorgen, dus zonder al die bossen haar, maar een beetje borsthaar vind ik heerlijk  :Smile: 
Ongeveer 10 jaar geleden zijn we eens met de buurtjongeren wezen zwemmen, mijn beste vriend kwam naar mij toe of ik wel even tegen zijn buurmeid wou zeggen dat ze zich moest scheren bij haar bikinilijn (kwam echt een bos uit)... dus heb ik haar daar op aangesproken en ze schaamde zich dood... ze was er zichzelf niet van bewust, maar sindsdien heeft ze zich geschoren...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks :Big Grin:  Dat topic was ik steeds aant zoeken, maar kon hem niet meer terug vinden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

In het geval van dat meisje zou ik me ook doodschamen, maar wel lief dat ze niet enorm is ontploft en het aardig heeft opgevat :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja ik was die post ook even kwijt, maar dankzij de zoekfunctie 'vond' ik hem weer  :Wink: 
Die buurmeid (ouder dan mij) was niet boos, juist eerder blij dat ik het haar gemeld had zodat ze er wat aan kon doen ipv dat ik haar zo liet rondlopen....

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Gillette heeft speciale dames mesjes. Met ik geloof 5 mesjes er in. Heb er toevallig 1 gekocht voor mijn vrouw. In een speciaal zetje met scheerschuim en zo.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Thanks voor de tip! Mocht de mijne total loss raken dan weet ik dat er ook 1 speciaal voor vrouwen is met zelfs nog meer mesjes :Big Grin: 

@ Riccardo,

Hoe gaat het met jou? Nog steeds jeuk?

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

volgens mij vergis je je ik heb eigenlijk nooit jeuk. Omdat ik het regelmatig bij houd.
Dat was riccardo ;-) Er zit overigens een kompleet andere "kop" op. Breder. En met een stofje er in om jullie tere vrouwe huidje te verzorgen. Lief hè van die gasten. Maar ik schrik iedere keer weer als ik nieuwe mesjes nodig heb, t*ring wat zijn die dinger duur.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Riccardo,
> 
> Hoe gaat het met jou? Nog steeds jeuk?



Haha ikke, ik had er ook @ Riccardo, boven gezet, dus was idd voor hem bedoeld  :Wink:  :Smile: 

En of die scheermesjes duur zijn, pfoeh geen idee, mijn moeder koopt die wegwerpmesjes die gebruikte ik eerst, maar sneed ik mezelf elke keer mee open. Toen heeft mn vriend zo'n mannenscheermes voor me meegenomen uit Duitsland :Big Grin:  
Maar geloof best dat ze duur zijn, alles is tegenwoordig duur. Afgelopen week kerstcadeautjes gehaald, ookal ruim 50 euro voor uitgegeven, en dan zijn het vaak nog de wat goedkopere dingetjes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Was net op het internet aan het speuren voor transver papier (voor waterdecals zelf te maken) per vel ookal bijna 4 euro!!

Haha wel geinig dat ze helemaal rekening houden met de vrouwenhuid, die kon ik nog niet haha :Big Grin:

----------


## Sadie

Hoi Ikke,

Als je goed leest dan zie je dat Sylvia schrijft

@ikke 
en daarna
@ Riccardo

dus de laatste vraag was bedoeld voor Riccardo.

Maar wat lief zeg een man die een complete scheerset koopt voor zijn vrouw in super-de-luxe uitvoering compleet met scheerschuim die waarschijnlijk naar bloemetjes ruikt en met 5 mesjes voor optimaal resultaat. 

Word zelf ook altijd graag verwend.

Groetjes!

----------


## Sadie

Hoi Sylvia volgens mij gaven we precies gelijk antwoord!

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Sadie, idd ik geloof van wel ja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Riccardo23

Goedemorgen , ben niet zo vaal meer actief op deze site maar ik heb mij gister weer gescheerd van onder en ik heb nu meer bultjes boven mijn penis zitten het ziet er niet echt uit maar ja als ik het weg wil hebben die schaamharen moet ik er wel wat voor over hebben uiteraard :-) maar hoe kun je die bultjes nou weg krijgen of weg halen iemand een idee? alvast dank Riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Riccardo,

Het is moeilijk om die bultjes te laten verwijderen, en idd het ziet er niet uit, bij mij is het de ene keer erger dan de andere keer. Wat zou kunnen helpen is met de haarrichting meescheren, wij scheren vaak allerlei kanten op omdat dat een mooier resultaat zou leveren, maar dat is dus niet zo, je moet scheren met de haarrichting mee, dan krijg je minder last van irritatie. Wat ook een oorzaak van de bultjes is veel te hard scheren, gebruik van oude mesjes en scheren zonder beschermende crèmes.

Dus wat zou je kunnen doen: Niet teveel druk uitoefenen op het scheermesje, vernieuw regelmatig het mesje en maak gebruik van een verzorgende scheermousse, ontharingsspray, lotion of crème. Mocht dit allemaal niet werken zou je kunnen denken aan een andere scheermethode (bijv zoals Sadie zei: Laseren) Ontharen, waxen etc.

Dit stond overigens allemaal al in het Artikel welke Luuss gaf  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Ho Sylvia,
Leuk geprobeert. Met de haarrichting mee. Hoe loopt die op een balzak. Ik zou het niet weten ;-) Maar de rest klopt natuurlijk wel. Voor mij vooral de nieuwe mesjes en een goede scheermousse, ik zweer dus bij de Nivea active 3. Shampo, douche en scheermousse in één.

Ge Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Eerlijk gezegt heb ik zelf ook geen idee hoe die haarrichting groeit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Deze informatie heb ik zo'n beetje letterlijk overgeschreven uit Luuss haar artikel  :Wink:  Ikzelf scheer ook allerlei richtingen op waarvan ik zelf het idee heb dat het gladder wordt. Bij mezelf weet ik dus ook niet hoe die richting groeit haha!

Makkelijk spul dat 3 in 1, voor vrouwen zal dat moeilijker gaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik zie al een Shampoo, Crèmespoeling, douchegel en scheermousse in 1 voor vrouwen! :Big Grin:  Ikzelf gebruik ook helemaal geen scheerschuim of mousse, wanneer ik oud genoeg ben laat ik het gewoon permanent ontharen denk ik!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Melanie45

Hmm, permanent ontharen van je balzak zou ik nou niet doen. Maar met scheren krijg je vaak wel jeuk denk ik. Misschien is het wat om het te trimmen? Kan met zo'n klein apparaatje waarmee je epileren kunt, maar je kunt dus ook mee trimmen.

----------


## ikke64

Ik heb enige tijd geleden gewoon een ontharings creme voor dames gebruikt. Rijkelijk opsmeren. 3 of 5 minuten wachten, ligt aan de soort, staat op de verpakking. Vervolgens veeg je met een washand al de haren gewoon van je balzak. Hij is nog nooit zo glad geweest als toen. :Wink:  Een heerlijk gevoel!!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik heb enige tijd geleden gewoon een ontharings creme voor dames gebruikt. Rijkelijk opsmeren. 3 of 5 minuten wachten, ligt aan de soort, staat op de verpakking. Vervolgens veeg je met een washand al de haren gewoon van je balzak. Hij is nog nooit zo glad geweest als toen. Een heerlijk gevoel!!


Misschien nog enig idee hoe dit product heette? Ik weet namelijk dat er ook ontharingscrèmes zijn die niet werken, maar aangezien degene die jij gebruikt hebt dus wel werkt!

----------


## Raimun

> Ik heb enige tijd geleden gewoon een ontharings creme voor dames gebruikt. Rijkelijk opsmeren. 3 of 5 minuten wachten, ligt aan de soort, staat op de verpakking. Vervolgens veeg je met een washand al de haren gewoon van je balzak. Hij is nog nooit zo glad geweest als toen. Een heerlijk gevoel!!


Pas maar op dat het terrein niet tè glad wordt !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia, ik heb gewoon Veet 3 minuten gebruikt. De tweede keer Veet 5 minuten met het zelfde resultaat.
@ Raimun, kan dat dan? Jij wil toch ook geen haren in je soep.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Hoi Sylvia, ik heb gewoon Veet 3 minuten gebruikt. De tweede keer Veet 5 minuten met het zelfde resultaat.
> *@ Raimun, kan dat dan? Jij wil toch ook geen haren in je soep.*



Natuurlijk niet ikke 64 !!
De soep ,die doe ik meestal wel in 'n bord en lepel ze uit !! :Wink: 
Maar ja , we zijn nooit te oud om te leren hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

